# How often should I clean my hedgehogs c and c cage?



## pinkpanther1031 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi!
I have a hedgehog, Daisy Mae, and she has a c and c cage. The only problem is her cage stinks all the time and that whole room she is in smells like hedgie poo. Anyways, I was just wondering how often I should be cleaning her cage and any tips on helping the smell? Currently I have been trying to clean her cage like every five days or so. Thanks!
~Perri


----------



## LizLowe (Jun 20, 2012)

I clean pixies cage everyday. I don't give it a complete wash down, but I take her liner out and shake it out and put it back in if its still clean enough (every couple days i change her liner to a new one) change her paper towel under her wheel, scrub her wheel, refill her water and add more food. She's a messy one, if I don't clean it every day it would be a disaster.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a C&C cage for Milo and it seems like he's a messy hog so I've had to change out liner every four or so days. I should probably change it out more often but I don't have enough liners made yet for that. He's a hot mess. LOL One of the other new posts suggested an air plug thing from Walmart. I'm going to get one and try that. Milo is in the living room so smelling like hedgie isn't a good thing if we have company over. I'm going to try it.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Assuming you're using liners, changing the liner about every 3 days is good for a normal adult. A particularly messy hedgehog, or a baby, will need it more often. You should also spot clean the liner (pick up any wayward pieces of poop or food crumbs), change the litter in the litter tray, and wash the wheel every day. 5 days without any cleaning at all is definitely too long.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a 2x3 C&C cage and change the liner about every 3-4 days. I vacuum the fleece and spot clean the poopie spots every day with baby wipes. She mostly goes on the wheel but she also goes in a corner of her sleep area. I guess she is either too lazy or too comfortable to move far when she is sleepy! If too much poopie, I'll change out her sleeping squares and blankets before changing the fleece bottoms. The wheel gets cleaned every day with 50/50 water and vinegar. I use a box for dirty fleece pieces, blankets and floor covers till I get enough for a load. Clean as you smell it and it won't overwelm you.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

you have to at least spot clean daily. I pick up poop everyday with a kleenex or toilet paper and flush it, then I wipe the wheel or scrub it if needed. I use a baking soda water solution in a spray bottle to clean the wheel when it's very messy. I use a white liner so I can see any messy foot prints and change it almost daily sometimes it lasts two days. I have either small liners or paper towel under the wheel to catch the mess and they get changed daily. If you're using liners it's really easy to spot clean or even fully clean the cage and it's not a big deal to do it everyday. Lots of people use air purifiers to help control the smell, a dish of baking soda by the cage can also help absorb smells.


----------



## pinkpanther1031 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies. I don't spot clean very often because Daisy Mae rarely has accidents outside her litter pan. She is still a baby (about 11 weeks old) but doing very well with litter training. Thanks so much again!
~Perri


----------

